# Portrait of women



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Feedback / Critique appreciated as usual.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

The mouth looks scary! Otherwise it's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> The mouth looks scary! Otherwise it's a beautiful picture.


How does it look scary :O haha, but thank you !


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Sarah said:


> How does it look scary :O haha, but thank you !


 Those lines there extending from the corners of her mouth looks as if her mouth has been cut open wider


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Those lines there extending from the corners of her mouth looks as if her mouth has been cut open wider


Ah haha i get you


----------

